# Some recent castings



## Don Van Dyne (May 1, 2021)

I’ve been spending weeks on the road for work lately so haven’t had much time in the shop. I had a few days off and decided to get busy. The blocks are destined to become pen blanks, there’s also a few bottle stopper blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Barb (May 1, 2021)

Those are so cool! I love the separation of colors. Did you use divine pigments?


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 1, 2021)

Thanks Barb! The main translucent red, blue or violets are Alumilte dyes. I can color the entire block with the tip of a toothpick they are SO concentrated!! The white, blue and reds swirled in the center are Divine Island. I actually just ordered their whole set of liquid metal pigments it’s a new product they just came out with and I’m pretty excited to get them in the mail!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jasonb (May 1, 2021)

Those hybrid fordite ones are sweet! Would love to see one of them finished...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Maverick (May 1, 2021)

Very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (May 1, 2021)

Cool looking stuff!  

That last one is so striking, I'd just polish the sides, and set it on a shelf as an objet d'art!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 1, 2021)

Love the 3rd


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 1, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Cool looking stuff!
> 
> That last one is so striking, I'd just polish the sides, and set it on a shelf as an objet d'art!


Thanks! I just started casting some bottle stopper sizes for a customer and made a few extra. Now that I have the molds I anticipate making a lot more, they were really fun to make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 1, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Love the 3rd


That was my favorite as well I had a few offers for the whole block but unfortunately I had already cut pen blanks, could have saved myself some work!


----------



## T. Ben (May 6, 2021)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 6, 2021)

So intensely colorful! Make any pens out of those beauties yet? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 6, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> So intensely colorful! Make any pens out of those beauties yet? Chuck


My journey started with making knifes then I got hooked on casting and stabilizing the handle materials which led to pen blanks, calls blanks, etc.. 
that’s a long way of saying I haven’t turned any pens myself, but m going to start SOON!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 6, 2021)

Some beauties right there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jul 11, 2021)

Are they for sale ? If so can I have the red one ...the first one ?
How much would the whole thing be I wonder.

thanks wow so beautiful

MLyle


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 11, 2021)

Mlyle said:


> Are they for sale ? If so can I have the red one ...the first one ?
> How much would the whole thing be I wonder.
> 
> thanks wow so beautiful
> ...


Thanks! Unfortunately these were sold. I’m sure I’ll be casting more soon. The next time I’ll post some for sale here and let you know….


----------

